# Saving my Dwarf baby tears?



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

*Saving my Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'?*

Saving my Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'?

Hello
Tree years ago i planted 'Monte Carlo' and thought i lost it all after removing green hair algae (Got pulled up with the algae). Last week removed a large quantity of Vallisneria Americana in preparation for a complete tank remodel. After the water cleared found a 1/4" sized patch of the 'Monte Carlo'.

My question is what is the best way to clean all traces of algae off it and the best way to keep it alive until my tank is finished?

Thank You


----------

